# Loggers Choice



## Sethro (Apr 15, 2009)

We got a case of (Loggers Choice) bar oil in the shop from one of our oil distributors to try . Its made by Pinnacle Oil . 






http://www.pinnoil.com/pdf/data/Bar-and-Chain-Oil.pdf


----------



## BC_Logger (Apr 15, 2009)

Not another oil thread  

Ive never heard of it ? is it like a bio degradeable oil


----------



## Cletuspsc (Apr 15, 2009)

Never heard of it but if its sticky and oil like in texture I bet it would work just fine. Heck I run used motor oil.


----------



## Sethro (Apr 15, 2009)

It's a virgin based oil. It doesn't have that recycled oil smell and feels very tacky ! I wouldn't doubt it if its also re-bagged to other of the NAME brand sources. Being the size of company as pin oil .


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 16, 2009)

getting worried about chain oil is a sign of a stupidity.


gritty ass used delo or rotella works just fine...


----------



## jmatteau (Apr 16, 2009)

That's what I have been using, sold at my Stihl Dealer. Seems to work good, and is a few bucks cheaper than Stihl.


----------



## Sethro (Apr 16, 2009)

jmatteau said:


> That's what I have been using, sold at my Stihl Dealer. Seems to work good, and is a few bucks cheaper than Stihl.



Good deal, Its listed at $7.70 a gallon from the distributor (Molo Quint) here .


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 16, 2009)

056 kid said:


> getting worried about chain oil is a sign of a stupidity.
> 
> 
> gritty ass used delo or rotella works just fine...



That is just a plain dumda$$ed comment. Used oil is a carcinogen and a pollutant.


----------



## Burvol (Apr 16, 2009)

056 kid said:


> getting worried about chain oil is a sign of a stupidity.
> 
> 
> gritty ass used delo or rotella works just fine...



These and other comments you have made are testament.....beware 056! 

Some of us wonder sometimes....Beyond left field. 

Never met a pro log cutter that would run used motor oil for more than two or three reasons. 

1. You need the tacky properties.

2. I could not find enough used oil to satifsy 4 gallons a week. 

3. It's not made for that, and when you live and die by your set-up you buy bar oil :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 16, 2009)

Burvol said:


> These and other comments you have made are testament.....beware 056!
> 
> Some of us wonder sometimes....Beyond left field.
> 
> ...





well good, i like getting things stirred up.


There is enough tach when your running a 20 inch bar.

Speaking from a work perspective, you do what boss man says...








A show if skills is not well portrayed over the computer so i dont care to try, its for entertainment ... 

rep and all that mess, i couldent care less about that stuff...

now when we get together in the woods then its time to be serious...


----------



## Burvol (Apr 16, 2009)

056 kid said:


> well good, i like getting things stirred up.
> 
> 
> There is enough tach when your running a 20 inch bar.
> ...




Ya, I've worked for idiots too. Does he bore cut everything? LOL 

I'm not stirring the pot, just saying I thought you'd know better than to say something like that.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 16, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Ya, I've worked for idiots too. Does he bore cut everything? LOL
> 
> I'm not stirring the pot, just saying I thought you'd know better than to say something like that.



no he actually just kirfs most stuf with a small face or snipe in westie language. Very old school but he can get the jobe DONE.

the boring technique is big with the open face users(NOT ME!!)

I like a conventional or humboldt face with 20 to 30 degrees on it. a post or strip in the back to keep a leaner from running away.


Ya i really get a kick out if how SERIOUS people get, lots of them dont know the trade from a whole in the ground. And they need the best of everything like they need holes in there domes.


----------

